# 12.0-RC1 bug reporting



## nihr43 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi all, wheres the best place to report something I've found in 12.0-RC1?  I would guess bugs.freebsd.org, but searching '12.0-rc1' , it doesnt look very active.  Is there a mailing list where I can better get someone's attention?  I'm pretty consistently getting kernel panics while restarting vimage jails - im hoping i can help figure out why or at least tell somebody before the release.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 20, 2018)

Bugzilla is the proper place.
A bugzilla report also gets transmitted to the appropriate mailing list.
In this case freebsd-current. Asking there might be better than a bug report.
Especially for a RC version. More eyes.
You can see here this months bugs in addition to posts.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2018-November/thread.html


----------

